# Just my luck



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

A little over a week ago, I applied for apprenticeship at the Marriott Hotel by the Eaton Centre in downtown TO. I finally got a call back last week Friday but they called me at home, I was at work. By the time my mother got home and handed me the message, the lady left for the day and will be on holiday for 1 week. Won't get back to me till May 2nd. 
 

I feel like ripping the hair off my scalp. The suspence is killing me! 

I waited a week to hear from them and was about to give up, then I hear from not knowing about what and now gotta wait another week to hear back. 


Thats it, I'm boned.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Ya gotta call somebody at the office before they go to their second choice.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I left a message with the lady that called me through someone that's been taking her calls. I'm still sending out resumes but this is by far the best news I've had. Its either been total silence or the brush off.

I hate it when people at home decide not to answer the freaking phone cause they're sleeping @ like 10:30am!


----------

